
All You Need to Know About Elastic Search but Were Afraid to Ask - boyter
https://www.kablamo.com.au/blog/2019/2/20/elastic-search-explained
======
jaytaylor
This page is devoid of anything interesting. The potentially interesting thing
is linked at the bottom:

[https://www.kablamo.com.au/s/Elastic-Search-
FINAL.pdf](https://www.kablamo.com.au/s/Elastic-Search-FINAL.pdf)

